# Oil Filters



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's why I don't use places like mr.lube and others. I'll change my own or I'll get my dealership to do it for me. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

That is the trouble with a one off low volume vehicle. I hope that as more continue to be sold that it will become easier to find the filters and the dexos 2 oil on the shelf of the local parts store. I ordered my filters and oil online as I could not find anything locally. It doesn't help that I believe the Cruze diesel is the only GM vehicle in North America currently requiring dexos 2 oil. Duramax's I believe still only require
CJ-4 specs.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> That is the trouble with a one off low volume vehicle. I hope that as more continue to be sold that it will become easier to find the filters and the dexos 2 oil on the shelf of the local parts store. I ordered my filters and oil online as I could not find anything locally. It doesn't help that I believe the Cruze diesel is the only GM vehicle in North America currently requiring dexos 2 oil. Duramax's I believe still only require
> CJ-4 specs.


Correct. Our LUZ engine is the only one in North america that calls for dexos2. 

The current V8 Duramax do not.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

If only the Duramax required the dexos 2 it would show up overnight in parts stores, as it is 9000 diesel Cruze's spread over all of North America is not getting most stores to excited about finding supplies of dexos 2 oil. Or making oil suppliers to excited about paying GM for licensing.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe when the diesel Caynon and Colorado come out next year they will use the same filter I hope and probably be the dexos2 oil. Although I do know the engines will be under the duramax label.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I am not really sure if there is much of a difference between CJ-4 and dexos 2 oil to start with. I suspect it may be more a GM licensing/marketing thing than any actual difference in the product. The current Duramax 6.6L LML engine also has a DPF so I don't see why it too would not need "dexos 2" to prevent DPF failure?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TDCruze said:


> I am not really sure if there is much of a difference between CJ-4 and dexos 2 oil to start with. I suspect it may be more a GM licensing/marketing thing than any actual difference in the product. The current Duramax 6.6L LML engine also has a DPF so I don't see why it too would not need "dexos 2" to prevent DPF failure?


It depends on how the DPF is designed. The CTD, like many European diesels, are sensitive to sulfated ash in the oil. If a manufacturer specifies a low-SAPS engine oil, it is best to follow that recommendation.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's going to be interesting - weeks or months from now - when these people who are getting their oil changed somewhere like this - blissfully unaware of the harm that is being done by having the wrong oil put in - start to have DPF (and other) problems. It will not be the fault of the car at all, yet I am sure there will be people who come here to bash the car. Mark my words on this.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have always, and always will change the oil in every vehicle I've owned. These free oil changes are the first time I ever let anyone else do it. Before the first one I checked that the dealer who I have dealt with for over 30 years had the right oil. My CTD was the first Cruze diesel they sold, and they ordered a case when I purchased it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> It's going to be interesting - weeks or months from now - when these people who are getting their oil changed somewhere like this - blissfully unaware of the harm that is being done by having the wrong oil put in - start to have DPF (and other) problems. It will not be the fault of the car at all, yet I am sure there will be people who come here to bash the car. Mark my words on this.


And some of the blame will rightfully be GM's for not doing a better job of marketing and getting the CTD into more people's hands to create a better aftermarket for oil and filters.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yup I have one more "free" service left and then the only hands touching this will be mine I trust the dealer as much as I trust open drinks at a EDC festival LOL ill be getting y oil from xtreme but I need a source for gm filters for a decent price 89.99 for a lof an rotate REALLY?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

GM's rollout of this entire BS dexos 2 oil scheme is ridiculous. Requiring an oil that is not readily available on the US market is typical GM genius. Then, design an oil filter that is also unavailable at the normal retail level. Then also entice people to buy a car with free oil changes...then couple this with dealers who have no **** clue as to what proper oil is required. This is why I do things myself.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

So, just for fun, I searched on the Mobil 1 sight for what oil they'd recommend in a Cruze Diesel. Basically says that Mobil 1 doesn't make an oil for the Cruze Diesel. So I also looked up a Jetta TDI and what oil it uses. It recommends Mobil 1 ESP formula and emphasizes on the web site "They are formulated to be fully compatible with passenger car diesels that have the latest Diesel Particulate Filters (DPFs)." So, granted you'd still have to find a filter, but this (in theory) should work for oil. I have no idea what weight of oil a Cruze Diesel uses. What's everyone else's thoughts on this?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

That's what I've been using Mobile 1 esp 5w30. I think the 0w 40 esp Mobil 1 is on the dexos 2 list. The oil isn't cheap, pep boys 13.00 a quart.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

+1 Gator. I ordered the same oil.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Boy, the more I read about the CTD the more I'm talking myself out of considering one for my next car.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't be fooled. It is a superb car. GREAT engine, **** near bullet proof tranny, excellent ergos, awesome looking, decent sized, relatively quick and gets over 50 mpg. The misses are far outweighed by the hits with this car.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

The ESP in Mobil 1 ESP stands for Emission System Protection and although it's technically not "dexos 2 it does meet the oil requirements. As for filters, it takes about 4 years before the aftermarket people can offer parts for *any new *vehicle. Just order everything on line, get it delivered to your house, and then DIY or find a mechanic and give them the stuff to do the oil change.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

warloc said:


> The ESP in Mobil 1 ESP stands for Emission System Protection and although it's technically not "dexos 2 it does meet the oil requirements. As for filters, it takes about 4 years before the aftermarket people can offer parts for *any new *vehicle. Just order everything on line, get it delivered to your house, and then DIY or find a mechanic and give them the stuff to do the oil change.


I'm surprised that Mobil 1 hasn't tried to get it to show that it is okay to run that oil in a Cruze Diesel. I'm guessing it has something to do with GM wanting people to get oil changes done at the dealer. I searched again on the Mobil 1 site just so that I could copy and paste this, but when you put in 2014 Cruze Diesel, this is what it says _"Based on what you've told us, your vehicle manufacturer recommends a 5W-30 viscosity and oil that meets dexos2. We currently do not offer any motor oils in the United States that meet these specifications." _Good to know that it is a 5W-30 oil.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Boy, the more I read about the CTD the more I'm talking myself out of considering one for my next car.


As someone who has driven one 95K miles, I can say wholeheartedly, keep it on your list. It is a fantastic car with a lot of great attributes and a high level of driving satisfaction for me. Sure, it requires some special care and feeding, but nothing too far out of the ordinary, really.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

diesel said:


> As someone who has driven one 95K miles, I can say wholeheartedly, keep it on your list. It is a fantastic car with a lot of great attributes and a high level of driving satisfaction for me. Sure, it requires some special care and feeding, but nothing too far out of the ordinary, really.


I would completely agree. Don't take it off your list yet. It is my favourite car that I have ever owned and is overall, one of my favourite cars to drive. It isn't as fast as my mom's 455 rwhp SVT Cobra, it isn't as luxurious as my dad's friend's SL600, it doesn't have as big of a trunk as my sister's Monte Carlo, it isn't as spacious on the inside as my dad's 328xi, and it isn't as good of a winter vehicle as my 4WD Chevy K1500. So other than fuel economy, I don't think it is really the best car in any category. However, it isn't being the best in an individual category that makes it such a great car, it is just so well rounded and good in every category that makes me love it so much.


----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

Does not the Cruze diesel use the same oil filter as the 2014-2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee Diesel?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

No I don't think it uses the jeep filter. The ac delco numbers are PF2260G, 55577033 and a new number 19301505


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I haven't had a problem getting a filter yet. I order online cause it's so much cheaper and the one time I ran out the dealer 5 minutes from my house had one sitting on the shelf for twice what I normally pay but I bit the bullet.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

We have one oil change left and then I may consider doing it my self. At this point though I will probably just spend the extra money and let the dealer do it. The guys love our car and all ask questions about it as many haven't driven one. 

Years ago I went ape **** on my local dealer for lifting my camaro by the front fender(common) and ever since then they get everything I bring them spot on perfect.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> So, just for fun, I searched on the Mobil 1 sight for what oil they'd recommend in a Cruze Diesel. Basically says that Mobil 1 doesn't make an oil for the Cruze Diesel. So I also looked up a Jetta TDI and what oil it uses. It recommends Mobil 1 ESP formula and emphasizes on the web site "They are formulated to be fully compatible with passenger car diesels that have the latest Diesel Particulate Filters (DPFs)." So, granted you'd still have to find a filter, but this (in theory) should work for oil. I have no idea what weight of oil a Cruze Diesel uses. What's everyone else's thoughts on this?


Minus the factory fill, Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is the only oil I have used in this car. It's not a Dexos 2, but meets the specs listed in the owners manual. As mentioned, it's pricy, but it's a great oil for this car (going off of oil analysis). I too get it from Pepboys, I just wait for a special and can usually get 10 quarts for about $100.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I'm surprised that Mobil 1 hasn't tried to get it to show that it is okay to run that oil in a Cruze Diesel. I'm guessing it has something to do with GM wanting people to get oil changes done at the dealer. I searched again on the Mobil 1 site just so that I could copy and paste this, but when you put in 2014 Cruze Diesel, this is what it says _"Based on what you've told us, your vehicle manufacturer recommends a 5W-30 viscosity and oil that meets dexos2. We currently do not offer any motor oils in the United States that meet these specifications." _Good to know that it is a 5W-30 oil.


The have a Mobil 1 ESP 5w40 that his Dexos 2, but that goes against what is stated for use in the owners manual. I'm positive some people have chosen to run that. I will be sticking with 5w30 and maybe a 0w30 (which is "approved" for use in cold weather climates as stated in the owner manual).


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I haven't had a problem getting a filter yet. I order online cause it's so much cheaper and the one time I ran out the dealer 5 minutes from my house had one sitting on the shelf for twice what I normally pay but I bit the bullet.


Where do you order the filters from (like what website?....can you provide a link?)


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Where do you order the filters from (like what website?....can you provide a link?)


I bought mine at rockauto.com, good prices and fast shipping. No surprise duty charges either.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

nascarnate326 said:


> We have one oil change left and then I may consider doing it my self. At this point though I will probably just spend the extra money and let the dealer do it. The guys love our car and all ask questions about it as many haven't driven one.


My dealer made me an offer to change the oil, including rotating the tires, for $20 labor, plus the cost of the filter, if I bring my own oil. I figure I spend enough time doing my own repairs and maintenance on the Jeep and van that I'm probably going to take them up on it for the Cruze, at least through the end of the powertrain warranty. One of the techs also took the time to learn everything he could about our Diesels before servicing mine, so it makes me want to stick with them for the great service they've provided. 



plasticplant said:


> Minus the factory fill, Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is the only oil I have used in this car. It's not a Dexos 2, but meets the specs listed in the owners manual. As mentioned, it's pricy, but it's a great oil for this car (going off of oil analysis). I too get it from Pepboys, I just wait for a special and can usually get 10 quarts for about $100.


I thought about going with the ESP for my Cruze, but I'm getting my AMS Oil Low-SAPS European for about $8 more per 10 Liters than I would have paid for the ESP, so I'm figuring it makes sense to go that route instead.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> I thought about going with the ESP for my Cruze, but I'm getting my AMS Oil Low-SAPS European for about $8 more per 10 Liters than I would have paid for the ESP, so I'm figuring it makes sense to go that route instead.


You are going to run the Low SAPS AmsOil? The Mid SAPS is dexos-2 approved, even though it is 5w-40. From what I have read the higher SAPS is better for the engine and inversely worse for the DPF. I have been considering going to the AmsOil Euro Mid-SAPS 5w-40, I am currently running Mobil 1 ESP 5w-40.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> You are going to run the Low SAPS AmsOil? The Mid SAPS is dexos-2 approved, even though it is 5w-40. From what I have read the higher SAPS is better for the engine and inversely worse for the DPF. I have been considering going to the AmsOil Euro Mid-SAPS 5w-40, I am currently running Mobil 1 ESP 5w-40.


i'm running low-saps amsoil too. The mid-saps is not dexos2 approved, they just say it meets or exceeds the spec. The low saps amsoil has around the exact same TBN as mobil 1 esp. TBN isn't that important in these modern light duty diesels running ULSD....gasoline engine oils will most likely go the same route when ultra low sulfur gasoline is the new standard...

I'm going to get a UOA at 5k on this due to excessive short tripping in winter and see how it did.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> You are going to run the Low SAPS AmsOil? The Mid SAPS is dexos-2 approved, even though it is 5w-40. From what I have read the higher SAPS is better for the engine and inversely worse for the DPF. I have been considering going to the AmsOil Euro Mid-SAPS 5w-40, I am currently running Mobil 1 ESP 5w-40.


I'm planning on the low-SAPS to keep as far away from emissions trouble as possible and minimize fuel-economy-robbing re-gens. I'm going to stick with 7500 mile intervals through the end of the powertrain warranty, just to avoid any trouble with a denied claim. At the last service before 100k miles, I'll send in for an oil analysis if an applicable one hasn't already been posted here by another user of the oil. Depending on those results, I may begin to extend the intervals to whatever mileage the oil will tolerate after the expiration of my powertrain warranty (or until the AMS guarantee becomes applicable to our Diesels). I'm not too worried about wasting money by changing too soon when there's plenty of oil life remaining, because I'm getting my AMS for barely more than I would pay for ESP or Castrol Edge online.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have the low SAPS Amsoil in mine now. I was goign to change it out this weekend but discovered I don't have any test kits so it will have to wait a week. I will be a bit earlier than usual at 9-10K on this oil. I think it may be a bit too thick for temps below 10 degrees.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I have the low SAPS Amsoil in mine now. I was goign to change it out this weekend but discovered I don't have any test kits so it will have to wait a week. I will be a bit earlier than usual at 9-10K on this oil. I think it may be a bit too thick for temps below 10 degrees.


5wXX full syn is too thick for 10 degree fahrenheit?

LOL


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been using Mobile 1 esp 5w30. I use it in both my 2012 Passat TDI and my 2014 CTD.

By all accounts, this oil should exceed the spec, especially in sub zero temps.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> 5wXX full syn is too thick for 10 degree fahrenheit?
> 
> LOL


It is actually closer to a 40 weight oil. I think it takes too long to flow on startup. The Total Quartz was better.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

diesel said:


> It is actually closer to a 40 weight oil. I think it takes too long to flow on startup. The Total Quartz was better.


All of the dexos2 diesel oils are very close to a 40 weight.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

For those of you in NE NY, Vermont or part of NH, BFCP keeps dexos 2 in stock at some of their locations they tell me. The filter too.


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have been looking for filters for my Cruze and came across the Wix number wl10021 for the oil filter but no fuel filter yet other than GM's. I have a meeting with a filter manufacturer in March that does a number of factory filters and hoping I can get some god news from them on it.


----------

